# eth0 replaced by sit0 on reboot

## tjuii

I just posted this in "Installing Gentoo", but thought maybe it should be here too/instead.

After many, many problems and 2 weeks of time devoted to installing Gentoo on an AMD 64 3400+ we are finally able to boot into a linux environment from the SATA drive (and they all rejoiced)! Now we are down to our last (hopefully) problem ... our eth0 disappeared on reboot. 

Booting up, the only failure is the netmount failed to start and eth0 is not found. 

ifconfig displays 2 "devices?" l0, and sit0. 

Using ifconfig we set the IP and gateway and all that stuff for sit0 with the numbers we had for eth0 during the install process. Regardless of the parameters we don't get a network connection. Until we can get this fixed we are kinda stuck, as we can't get kde or any other wondow manager, or any of the necessary applications. 

I assume that the problem lies in our kernel configuration and that we didnot supply the right driver. Can we load the right driver as a module? If so, what module. Do we need to reconfigure the kernel? FWIW, the network port is on the motherboard (MSI ... don't know the model number, but I could find it). 

Can anyone help get us fully into Gentoohood?

----------

## bone

I would have to say, go back through your kernel configuration and check to make sure that your network card driver is either compiled into the kernel, or added as a module. The sit0 interface is your encrypted ipv4<->iipv6 tunnel, so to refresh your mind, eth0 did not get renamed to sit0.

----------

## tjuii

My sysadmin had no idea what the sit0 was (and as a n00b I definitely don't know anything).  I ignorantly was comparing the output of ifconfig (done during the install) to inconfig -a, thus I was confused at the sit0 that I now see with the -a option (sit0 is still meaning less to me) ... sorry for the confusion.

I booted from cd and did an lsmod to find that r8139 was being used.  I copied this module to the appropriate place on my hdd and updated the modprobe.conf, but I get an error that it is not a valid module.  I assume that the files cannot be directly copied (as that is what I did), so how do I get a new module.  I don't have any modules showing up on my system and modprobe "anything" gives an error saying something to effect.

Also, I went back and rebooted from cd (again) and tried to start over, and now I can't get my eth0 to work.  Using net-setup eth0 will allow me to set up eth0 with the right addresses, however, when I attempt to ping anything I don't get anything back.

I think I have 2 problems: 1) is my network card still working. 2) getting the right driver recognized in the kernel config or modules.

----------

## ausmusj1

In order to get networking support for your network card under your kernel, you will need to reconfigure and recompile your kernel. You can do this by doing the following (as root):

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

Then you want to ensure that the 8139 driver is either compiled directly into the kernel or as a module. You can do this by going first to "Network Device Support  --->", then make sure that the "Network device support" option is enabled (which will then show you a new list of menu options to choose from), then pick go to the "Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->" option, turn on the "EISA, VLB, and PCI on board controller" option is select, which will give you a list of devices to choose from, then select "RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapther support", and ensure it is either set up to compile directly into the kernel "[*]", or as a module "[M]".

After this, exit the menuconfig utility (saving your changes), and go through the "Compiling and Installing" instructions found here, in the Gentoo Installation Handbook.

If you have set up the network support as a module, you will then want to follow the instructions found at the bottom of the page from the above link for how to set up the module to automatically load at boot-up.

HTH-

James

----------

